

Stop Using jQuery.  Use Javascript.  Use Nodejs. - donbronson
http://jzazove.posterous.com/stop-using-jquery-use-javascript

======
videoappeal
Bad advice.

Coffeescript isnt a framework, it is a language.

So for your DOM manipulation you say you understand the quirks and difference
between WebKit and IE7, what about the host of over rendering engines,
mobile/tablet/desktop and different OS editions. I bet there exists dozen of
bugs in your implementation. But thats how startups waste money I guess. If
JQuery isnt your style use another abstraction library or a lightweight
version of jQuery, combined with minification, gzipping or a CDN, rolling your
own (at your current level) is just STUPID, risky and a waste of money.
Typical NIH.

------
indspenceable
I don't follow why not to use jQuery. Because then you can roll your own
library, and deal with the bugs that they've already fixed when making jQuery?
And also you can implement all of the browser dependent cases yourself?

Help me out, here.

~~~
duko
There are only a handful of cross browser incompatibilities and the JQuery
source is painful to read. Why _should_ one use JQuery?

------
kayman
Coffeescript makes it more fun to code javascript. Node.js is icing. Would be
interested in production setup of Node.js

------
tjholowaychuk
people need to actually learn javascript / the dom etc.. all this indirection
(coffeescript / jquery) just dumbs people down, at very least do yourself a
favour and learn (at least some) of the underlying tech first

~~~
donbronson
Exactly. This comes out when interviewing front-end developers who claim they
understand Javascript. Then, when I ask them to do something trivial, they
pull out an 80Kb library and need to look up basic documentation to center a
DIV. Bah!

